#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Qual melhor editor PHP para Linux?

## LAMPP

Bem amigos do forum under-linux, trago a vocês uma duvida.
Qual o melhor editor de texto para programar em php com visualização do html e claro com suporte para css e javascript, que eu posso usar, estou usando um ubuntu serv 8.10 com o gnome com interface grafica.

agradeço a ajuda não tenho costume de programar em plataforma linux sou acostumado a usar o ruindows para fazer isso usando o dreamweaver cs3 <^.^>
 :Ciao:

----------


## Bruno

php é uma liguagem sem obejeto de orientação então qualquer editor de testo vc programa PHP

----------


## Frusciante

O mais agradável com a qual eu já trabalhei foi o Quanta Plus, isso no Slackware.

abracos

----------


## cl4udio

Eu também utilizo Ubuntu, para codificar utilizo o Bluefish Editor ( Bluefish Editor : Home ) , agora pra o html utilizo o KompoZer ( KompoZer - Easy web authoring )

Você pode também utilizar o http://www.eclipse.org/ com o plugin PDT ou o http://www.netbeans.org/ ambos suportam PHP e outras Linguagens...

e PHP é sim orientado a objeto! sendo que também pode ser estruturada, na qual a maioria das programam devido a "facilidade".

----------

